# ebay question



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

what is the min reserve u can put on an item, know it used to be £50 is it still??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

As far as I'm aware it's still £50.....................it never used to have a minimum reserve and then they brought it in !

I've got so much to sell, really must get round to it for some cash for Xmas !

N xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thats what I want to do get some money for xmas. Been doing well selling in local paper but some items I want to try on ebay as can't help think I'd get more on there than I might elsewhere.  Guess if min reserve is £50 I'll just have to start them at the min I want and hope or am I just being greedy and take what I've been offered.
I remember there being no min and it coming in, would rather there isn't one


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've not used it before but how about using "best offer"..............or you could use "buy it now"....I'm not sure but maybe you can use both those with reserve price as well.

I wish there was no reserve minimum too....there's been a few times when I've thought I'd get £30/40 quid for something and don't wanna take less but that £50 reserve would be pushing it......I tend to use "buy it now" and set that at minimum I'd accept but also use normal auction listing too.....some I do better on, some I don't.


----------

